# alternatives lifestyles



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wasnt sure what to title this thread.i didnt want to jack the likeminded thread so those that needed to talk and discuss can.

[youtube]viv4Dwk1XYc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i dont agree with everything he says cause i like to have stores of dry goods in bulk.but he has many good points.but i live far from stores so daily shopping would be out.but he has many good points and i am sure some will get something from it.


[youtube]UNR1dMpu8kA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

living a millionaire lifestyle on a beer budget.


[youtube]AUFyD-FTf-E&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wise words from 2010 and now many things he talks about are happening or happened.

[youtube]7URu49qjSzA[/youtube]


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

The real trick to being frugal I think is to truly enjoy the simple things.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> The real trick to being frugal I think is to truly enjoy the simple things.



and not rush things you want or think you need.this is way more than just being frugal to me.its a deeper type of change.

as i get a deeper understanding of the bible....its a very non traditional belief and the lies we have been spoon fed...i am changing.but i will save that for another time and place cause very few see what i do.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]F5hJW16Q2_w&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]04BVkVZP-5o&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

******* ramblings...is it any wonder a man and a woman cant have a good relationship because of running up and down the highway on the hamster wheel of consumerism and being slaves instead of living life,spending real time with each other and truly building a relationship one brick at a time and really looking deep inside each other and truly understanding or trying our best to understand the other.

some might be shocked at how ultra conservative i am but liberal too.....gotta use those words i dont know others to convey my thoughts.isnt that a juxtaposition....lol..thats a big word for me.hope i hope i used it correctly.i read it once in a book....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a nice peakmoment show


[youtube]tl01au5pXm0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that market is probably just around the corner and he walks there every day. Andrew's sister does the same thing.i know people myself who have very little in the house and mostly eat out. even breakfast. my friend for instance. her fridge is just about bare. i like to be a bit better prepared. i dont mind saying i have quite a bit stored. never know coming on now if there will be a sleet,snow storm etc where we would be stormbound. yes, the roads are ploughed every day but there could be that big one like juan . i feel safer being ready for most things. ~Georgia


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> that market is probably just around the corner and he walks there every day. Andrew's sister does the same thing.i know people myself who have very little in the house and mostly eat out. even breakfast. my friend for instance. her fridge is just about bare. i like to be a bit better prepared. i dont mind saying i have quite a bit stored. never know coming on now if there will be a sleet,snow storm etc where we would be stormbound. yes, the roads are ploughed every day but there could be that big one like juan . i feel safer being ready for most things. ~Georgia



same here i like food storage....but i like the aspect of not shopping or reduced shopping at mega food chains.we have several fresh markets here that also sell dry goods.i dont buy much anymore....my monthly budget has gotten larger with cutting out my mtn dew purchases.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]5K2ZPtqzDdg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

******* ramblings....have you ever read a magazine or a book with your wife or husband? ever listened to an audio book.....i think this would be a good thing.sitting around a fire pit...reading or listening to music and just being.over look me please as i ramble on........


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]z-6xHaL4Zn4&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a 2acres of land thats been in one family for 28 generations.its 300 years old.

[youtube]-5ZgzwoQ-ao&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Elkhound thank you! it will take me a few days to watch and respond. I"m pm
ing you


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for a collection of great videos, Elk. You've managed to talk me down off my ledge.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I LOVE Amy, and I LOVE her book!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

NoClue said:


> Thanks for a collection of great videos, Elk. You've managed to talk me down off my ledge.


i may post more as time allows.....they will be various subjects sorta.....based of homesteading and life things...maybe...lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> I LOVE Amy, and I LOVE her book!



i had one of her books way back in 1990....lol...bought used from Powells book store in Portland.its the worlds largest book store and they hand you a map to get around in it.its the one of the coolest place in the world.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

elkhound said:


> ******* ramblings...is it any wonder a man and a woman cant have a good relationship because of running up and down the highway on the hamster wheel of consumerism and being slaves instead of living life,spending real time with each other and truly building a relationship one brick at a time and really looking deep inside each other and truly understanding or trying our best to understand the other.
> 
> some might be shocked at how ultra conservative i am but liberal too.....gotta use those words i dont know others to convey my thoughts.isnt that a juxtaposition....lol..thats a big word for me.hope i hope i used it correctly.i read it once in a book....lol


I have learned more about someone by working with them then in any other fashion. Two people building a fence together will know each other rather well by the time they are finished ! The good and the bad


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> ******* ramblings....have you ever read a magazine or a book with your wife or husband? ever listened to an audio book.....i think this would be a good thing.sitting around a fire pit...reading or listening to music and just being.over look me please as i ramble on........



I crochet while DH reads his paper, we discuss local happenings and often will read articles together. We do pretty simple things, like hiking with the dog, and working in the yard together (he mows while I work in the flowers). We rarely spend much $$ on "outside entertainment", preferring to stay home and do things together there. He will come watch me ride my horse sometimes or help me brush him out, but he doesn't ride. I don't read Barrons, but will sit and read my book in the chair next to him.

It's not about spending money, it's about doing things together or being in the same room and doing separate things. We frequently will rent a netflix movie and watch it on Saturday evenings or Sunday afternoons. We cook together. Just enjoy each other's company.

We don't have to spend much money to have a good time.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same as SP. my husband and i spent so much time together. he doing his thing and me doing mine. times we would work side by side. first we didn't even have a chainsaw. we used one of those bucksaws. me on one side and he on the other. if we were in different parts of the land working we would always meet at the pond for lunch where i would have set up food on the picnic table. we had all the entertainment we needed right there on the land if we were together. i miss that but who knows! pigs might fly!~Georgia


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

elkhound said:


> i had one of her books way back in 1990....lol...bought used from Powells book store in Portland.its the worlds largest book store and they hand you a map to get around in it.its the one of the coolest place in the world.


I had it a couple of years later, had to special order it in, took weeks before it was here! I think I might need a new copy soon, I have read it so many times with so much pleasure!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a video thats shows the effects of a hand up in life.and very minor hand up at that...new plants and technical assistance and plans for a small warehouse...that to me is a very interesting large root cellar.i think that would be a nice thing here to have on our homesteads.basically a root cellar on steriods.


[youtube]3goIHMNhmj0[/youtube]

thought this belonged here and in the like minded thread.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

basically a free bath from cast off stuff of society .


[youtube]4kjKIFiIOmQ&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

extra nice vid from Czech Republic....with soft music through out it.

[youtube]1d96idD3lIw[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of the coolest chics on the west coast for sure


[youtube]8yYO4L2vegE[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

a boy and his garden.....a future homesteader hopefully.bibs and crocks....hmmmm sounds like someone i know...lol


[youtube]6mWkh56uyE0&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh, that lady in post 29 is my kind of person and i'm sure i saw a teacup there somewhere on a stump didn't i? probably wishful thinking. ~Georgia.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> oh, that lady in post 29 is my kind of person and i'm sure i saw a teacup there somewhere on a stump didn't i? probably wishful thinking. ~Georgia.


shes awesome.........like you.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ben law is an alternative woodsman.i love his books.


[youtube]WgduN7uNGOY[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this would work on the steep slopes of our mtns.


[youtube]1mtvKzB8gbc&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

:sob: I would love to see these videos...but this is where the internet via cellphone sucks a sack of crawfish... 

It's amazing how you found so many homesteadin-back-to-the-land YouTubes!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Great resources elk! Thanks. A scythe is one of the things on my wishlist. July/Aug issue of Grit has a couple pretty good articles on hand cutting hay and the tools. Even one re: a DIY, old fash. hay rake.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

> A scythe is one of the things on my wishlist.


Be of good health and vigor my friend. I've operated a scythe and the joy is not all its cracked up to be.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres something i never seen before until paul made this.not a single old book i have looked threw talks about this.

[youtube]vn70UfJcULI[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]usb055-5ex0&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]Cs8qiucZZx0&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]1QIzW1qyJjA&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

scythesman8 has several videos

Scythesman8 - YouTube


----------



## RuffusWI (Aug 18, 2011)

CajunSunshine said:


> :sob: I would love to see these videos...but this is where the internet via cellphone sucks a sack of crawfish...
> 
> It's amazing how you found so many homesteadin-back-to-the-land YouTubes!


I agree!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres a pair of scythe with a couple different types cradles.i have my families old scythe with cradle.

[youtube]G_rM9Xppny4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## RuffusWI (Aug 18, 2011)

elkhound said:


> wasnt sure what to title this thread.i didnt want to jack the likeminded thread so those that needed to talk and discuss can.
> 
> [youtube]viv4Dwk1XYc&feature=related[/youtube]


Good idea! All I wanted is to ask how people handled other peoples reaction when you tell them you plan on or are homesteading. Maybe even find a likeminded mate. My dad and stepmom said think it over HARD! LOL. I already own a house not much land up north, but will try my best. I plan on selling my fancy house ,quit my job and head north. Folks think I'm nuts . I don't care.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ivwe gone through several of these on U TUBES. Will hit the gardening ones here also. Thanks. 

I forget who she was but said she was living in an apt and was going to renew her lease. Had joined a movie club. I asked her IF she had watched some of the tubes about apartment and backyard farming. Hopefully they may stir her homesteading soul to do what she can with what she has.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

I am working, just checking in while tsking a break, but looking forward to watching videos tonight. 

I am a big believer, and fan of permaculture. Mother earth gives a bounty of resources every day.

There is absolutely no doubt that we can not go on, as we are.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's good that you ressurected this thread Bill! it is so interesting. ~Georgia.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I wish I could see the videos Barry but the school filter won't let them thru for me!  Book by Amy ??? What's her last name? Kim


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

elkhound said:


> wise words from 2010 and now many things he talks about are happening or happened.
> 
> [youtube]7URu49qjSzA[/youtube]


I havent watched them all, but this guy nails it! Thsnks for the great videos!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> heres a nice peakmoment show
> 
> 
> [youtube]tl01au5pXm0&feature=related[/youtube]


I live so close to this guy, I could throw a stone and hit his homestead!!!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

COSunflower, Amy Dacyziyn (sp), the Tightwad Gazette book author in Maine!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

elkhound said:


> ******* ramblings....have you ever read a magazine or a book with your wife or husband? ever listened to an audio book.....i think this would be a good thing.sitting around a fire pit...reading or listening to music and just being.over look me please as i ramble on........


There is something to be said about 'being still'.
I long for the days that the only noise in my ears are the sounds of laughter, the wind, birds, rustling leaves, and maybe the sounds of laughing grand babies.
I enjoy your red-neck ramblings. Thank you for sharing.....it gives me hope!


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a long , but good one. 

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_y_MleU8iNQ[/ame]


----------

